# TiVo BOLT upgrade with 4TB hard drive!



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I am including the original 500 GB just in case the buyer ever need to RMA to Tivo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/331687119258?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

mrsean said:


> i am including the original 500 gb just in case the buyer ever need to rma to tivo
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/331687119258?


sold!


----------

